
Show HN: Try, the art of repeating tweets like Guy Kawasaki - sameerpeace
http://www.socialchamp.io
======
sameerpeace
Based on The Art of Repeating Tweets, by "Guy Kawasaki", following Guy's
social media strategy for Twitter

[http://www.socialchamp.io](http://www.socialchamp.io)

We developed a platform to increase your reach on twitter in an automated way.
"Social Champ" empowers social media users, specially Twitter users, to have
more traction and reach by auto repeating their content so that it can be
covered by all times zones.

Let's say you tweet something at 1:00PM, however your target audience checked
twitter at 8:00PM. They'd definitely miss your tweet. So repeating good
content will generate more traction and bring more value.

The users can add photos, delete previously posted tweet from twitter, see
their upcoming tweets and customize repeating timings.

“Guy Kawasaki” uses the above theory to post his tweets, repeats them 10 times
a day, and sends 50+ tweets per day!

Any questions or feedback to improve will highly be appreciated? ( If you are
extensive twitter user, I can share few voucher coupons too for full access,
PM please!)

PS: It's in testing mode.

~~~
cstross
This is basically a spamming tool. Downvoted.

~~~
sameerpeace
Thank you for your feedback. However, do posting automated tweets count as
spamming?

~~~
cstross
Put on your [hypothetical] black hat and consider all the myriad ways you
could abuse a tool like this before you start selling it as a service.
(Because abusers _will_ flock to any new service as soon as it becomes
available, in the hope that it will bypass existing defenses.)

~~~
sameerpeace
Hmm, you have a point. The worse that could happen for those abusers is get
instant unfollows. Abusers user Buffer, Hootsuite and other services to repost
their content, there it takes them a while to setup the entire stuff.

I think I need to rethink the value it gives. The future features include
providing curated good content so people can tweet them, and a tool that
fetches image from a link and adds a text on it for the user to post it as a
picture with a single click.

This is just a start. Thanks for valuable feedback.

~~~
tedmiston
> and a tool that fetches image from a link and adds a text on it for the user
> to post it as a picture with a single click.

I'd use that. I end up saving an image to Downloads, uploading to Twitter,
then deleting the file pretty regularly.

~~~
sameerpeace
Hey, now [http://socialchamp.io](http://socialchamp.io) can do all above in
one click. It can fetch an image from a link and post it as separate image.
Try it out.

PS: It's being optimized to fetch images from more websites.

